# Pink CM and EWCM on CD7 please help I'm confused?



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry for the rant this is my first cycle on Clomid so I'm worrying about everything thats different!
Just been to the loo and I have leaked pink stuff mixed with EWCM (sorry TMI I know). 
What does this mean? I took the Clomid on days CD2-CD6
My cycles are usually 31-35 days and I usually OV between CD19-CD23 when I wasnt on Clomid.
But I'd have OV signs and not release an egg. Could I now have released one?
Help please, thank you xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're on cd7 and you've only just stopped the clomid then I think its way to early to have ovulated.  The fact you're experiencing some pain and symptoms probably just means your ovaries are "doing something" with all the hormones...you would usually ovulate about 5-9 days after the last clomid pill (although obviously we're all different so some may ovulate a little earlier, some later...but I honestly wouldn't think you'd ovulate 1 day after the last clomid pill).

Is your cm actually EWCM ?  For it to be EWCM it needs to be thin, clear and very stretchy...it could just be other cm eg watery, lotiony which is caused by rising oestrogen levels as your body builts up to ovulation.

The pinky stuff could just be a little bit of blood...I wouldn't worry about it...clomid can cause all sorts of side effects and symptoms, which includes irregular bleeding.

There is no way of knowing if you've actually ovulated until you have a scan showing corpus luteum or progesterone blood test 7dpo.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

its def ewcm hun with blood in it. but its more than spotting. i feel like ive wet myself. im not in pain but i can feel something a bit different. got to see if the doctor will def do me a blood test this cycle, he is being reluctant.
ill have to get my nagging head on with him xx


----------



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi

I had same thing with my first cycle of clomid too was red blood then turned brown but was mixed in with EWCM and quite a lot of it last for 2-3 days.

I read in one of my many fertility books that this EWCM mixed with blood is extremely fertile mucus and indication of ovulation approaching? 

It freaked me out too but hasn't happened since - now on third cycle. 

Hope this helps


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You can sometimes get some spotting with ovulation...where the oestrogen levels cause the womb lining to shed a bit or where the rupturing follicle causes a bit of bleeding.

I honestly don't think you will be ovulating at such an early day...cd7...and if you were then it could probably mean that the follicle is too small so the egg would be too immature for fertilisation.  They like a follicle to be around 18mm or so before rupturing to ensure a good healthy egg...when I was on clomid I had an early scan on cd8 and my 2 dominant follicles were 10mm...but I ovulate cd14/15 and have no problems with ovulation naturally...but if I'd ovulated at this point then it would've been highly unlikely the egg would've been healthy and mature...just too small.

I always start to get ovulation pains and symptoms from around cd10...so what you're getting could be a build up to ovulation.

I'd start having as much BMS as possible from now onwards for at least the next week, so you can ensure plenty of sperm waiting for the egg...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Im so glad i found this as i was going to post a similar story. 
I began clomid cd 2-6. On day cd5 i began getting very wet feelings and it was watery with blood stains. I had a very short af only 3 days. 
Ive had loads and loads of ewcm all day yesterday cd6- i had to change me knicks during the day it was so much   today i can only just reach cp and its really soft and open.
I also have again a lot of ewcm-i can pull my fingers apart and it wont break at all. 
Is this my body gearing up to ov or could it be early. 
When monitored my ov date is normally between cd 9-11. I have a long lp of 16-18 days. 

Still no side effects as such-had a killer head ache yesterday and feel tired but thats all. 

Any views on this
Many thanks sarah x


----------

